# Glow in the Dark Transfers



## kaos131 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good Afternoon,

I am currently working on some tee designs for a local night club staff and would like to know if there are glow-in-the dark inks available for the heat transfer process?

(While I am designing some tees for retail the others would be for Security and Bar staff, etc).

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you might be able to get glow-in-the-dark plastisol transfers. Maybe vinyl too.

I'm pretty sure you won't be able to find glow-in-the-dark inkjet heat transfers, though.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

As Jasonda stated you can get a heat transferable vinyl in reflective but it is not cheap. I believe it even comes in a few different colors.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Coastal has some: Heat Transfer Paper - Transfer Paper for InkJet Printers

Don't know anything about it though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice find Robert!
Glo-Jo InkJet Heat Transfer Paper 8-1/2" X 11" (25 sheets) *Special* - 04300805 25

I'll ask Keith at the show to see if he's seen this in action and how it works.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

so you know...union has a heat transfer system for reflective material...good for runners, night clubs, etc


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I've thought about trying it myself. I would like hear about how it works, if anyone uses it. 

Wish I could go to the show, but I have to wait till it gets here in the "dirty south".


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Robert looks like the ISS show will be in Orlando in Feb. 17, 18. I am going to be there for the race and I'm going to try to attend the show on Saturday.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Wish I could go to the show, but I have to wait till it gets here in the "dirty south".


Looks like you'll get your chance in September when they hit Atlanta 

Imprinted Sportswear Shows - Atlanta


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Tried the Costal brand last week. Not bad, glow lasts about 15min after under white light for 5 min. Washes like other opaque, after a few washes looks kind of
wrinkled.

Just my testing you should try yourself results may differ.

Larry


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Looks like you'll get your chance in September when they hit Atlanta
> 
> Imprinted Sportswear Shows - Atlanta


Already on the waiting list.  

I am sure there will be some great posts from the cali show. Who knows Lou may even do a video. That would be awesome.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

kaos131 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I am currently working on some tee designs for a local night club staff and would like to know if there are glow-in-the dark inks available for the heat transfer process?
> 
> ...


Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source has a glow in the dark paper for inkjet printers. I got some before Christmas but forgot about it. 

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. sells 2 grades of reflective that you cut and heat press. It would 'look' like glow in the dark when light hits it.


----------



## kaos131 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Not bad, glow lasts about 15min after under white light for 5 min. Washes like other opaque, after a few washes looks kind of
> wrinkled.


Wow..only 15 minutes!?

I would definitely need it to last much longer for the club staff. The bar I'm working with hours of operation are from 09:30PM until 04:30 AM.

I appeciate all the advice and referral links. I definitely will research this a little further.

Thanks-Mike


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

kaos131 said:


> Wow..only 15 minutes!?


How long do you expect stuff to glow? Besides, it's probably not dark enough in those places for the glow to really be visible.

You probably want to look at UV reflective/glow inks. Most clubs have some sort of black lighting. I've seen a few inks around. Can't remember where though. Try union ink or the lancer inks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I would definitely need it to last much longer for the club staff. The bar I'm working with hours of operation are from 09:30PM until 04:30 AM.


Evem glow in the dark inks with screen printing don't last 7 hours. The glow is charged by sunlight, but it can only last for so long.

You might want to consider screen printing with an ink that will react under a blacklight.


----------



## Gameteez (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi there! Did you find a company that does custom tranfers w/ glow in the dark ink? I am not looking for ink jet.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Gameteez said:


> Hi there! Did you find a company that does custom tranfers w/ glow in the dark ink? I am not looking for ink jet.


In this thread - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html#post86511, Rodney mentions this company- http://versatranz.com/transfers/, that does glow in the dark plastisol transfers, if that is what you are looking for.

I also found this place - http://www.berda.com/screen_printing_heat_transfers_cold_peel.shtml, offering one color plastisol transfers.


----------



## charlenesherman (Jan 29, 2008)

hi there, give Dowling Graphics in Clearwater a try, 727-573-5997


----------

